# Mad Max: Fury Road (2015)



## alchemist (Jul 27, 2014)

Mad Max is back! Or at least he will be next year, in this reboot with Tom Hardy in the title role and Charlize Theron backing him up.








Much BOOM, SMASH and Crash!


----------



## J Riff (Jul 27, 2014)

Fine to blow up, shoot, crash, explode and rend each other while burning off gas... but why does he stomp on that harmless little lizard? That's just mean.


----------



## AdmiralGeezer (Jul 29, 2014)

They chose the right actor for the job! I'm glad to see him in the main role. Maybe he can turn into Bane and get real mad if things get tricky.


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 24, 2014)

Based on the Trailers , looks good.


----------



## Chris Guillory (Aug 24, 2014)

I agree.  Looking forward to this one.  I told my wife that it's time for a marathon of the originals to gear up for this release.


----------



## Rodders (Aug 25, 2014)

It does look good, but I probably won't get around to seeing it at the cinema. Probably  DVD purchase for me.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Mar 17, 2015)

The original video link has been removed - this seems to be the official one:


----------



## Boaz (May 15, 2015)

Just saw it.

Hardy is the titular character, but Theron is at least the co-lead if not the lead... and I'll mention that the subtitle actually refers to her character.

If you're a fan of non-stop action, 40K, car chases, car crashes, nonsensical gadgets, explosions, chaos, mayhem, destruction, and insane stunts... or if you're a guy, then you'll at least mildly enjoy _Mad Max: Fury Road_.  The action puts everything by John Woo, the Wachowskis, Donnie Yen to shame.

My friend who loves action flicks was giddy throughout and after the flick.  I worry he'll ram someone on the way to work tomorrow.

The setting is basically _Stagecoach_, the film that made John Wayne a star, at the speed of _Fast and Furious_, but the story is pretty close to _The Last of the Mohicans_.  Hawkeye (Hardy) and Chingachgook (Theron) have to get the Monroe girls to safety.  One of them falls for Uncas while Magua wants them all for himself.  The entire movie is one long chase.

Hardy only had to wear a half mask for half of the movie this time.

If you don't need any plausible basis for the setting or the villain, if you don't need more character development than venting anger, if you don't need any more character motivation than 'because', and if you can just turn off your brain because the thrill ride gives a new definition to gratuitous violence, then go see _Mad Max: Fury Road_ immediately if not sooner.

Don't get me wrong... I enjoyed it.  It was big and fun without needing a reason to be anything else.  FR is what _Beyond Thunderdome_ should have been.


----------



## The Bluestocking (May 15, 2015)

My immediate visceral reaction to the movie (which I just watched today) is this:

BLOODY HELL! BEST ACTION HEROINE SINCE ELLEN RIPLEY AND SARAH CONNOR! ALL HAIL CHARLIZE THERON'S IMPERATOR FURIOSA!

This is HANDS DOWN the best unapologetically and unabashedly FEMINIST action movie I have seen in YEARS! (With the bonus of being a rip roaring chase movie). It totally deserves the 99% fresh rating on Rotten Tomatoes.

I'm still digesting it all but I urge you all to RUN to the cinema to see it. NOW!

(Well, unless you are a Men's Rights Activist/misogynist who thinks that kickass female characters "ruin" good action movies or even good movies, period. There have been a fair number of them screaming bloody murder about the feminist themes and approaches of this installment of Mad Max including rants about why Mad Max should take orders from Imperator Furiosa given that she's a woman...)


----------



## Brian G Turner (May 15, 2015)

I've edited the original post to add the full official trailer.


----------



## BAYLOR (May 16, 2015)

Ive read nothing but good things about this film.


----------



## millymollymo (May 17, 2015)

I love me a good hi-octane endless action movie. It had all the things you'd want... lots of "things to look at." Even the 'Khaleesi' imagery which is a growing trend in the presentation of vunerable female roles.
Perhaps my standards were set WAY too high. I avoided all the hype, which is what usually spoils it for me. I think I stand to be one of the few ladies out there not impressed by it. Sure it was nice to see the female "lead" the pack, and in the back of my mind I know I should be whooping.
But meh.
And the cars...as I was leaving I heard  "Mad Max for boy racers..." which I did have a chuckle at.

One day I will turn off the inner critic and perhaps enjoy the movie for what it was, a lot of fun, but right now I am still trying to figure out why I left the cinema feeling cheated.
I'll get my coat.


----------



## alchemist (May 17, 2015)

I thought it was excellent. Visceral action from beginning to end and with a semi-decent story. My only issues would be the lack of backstory and Max/Bane's voice which was a bit OTT.

But 9/10 for me.


----------



## BAYLOR (May 17, 2015)

I plan to see it on memorial day weekend.


----------



## Toby Frost (May 20, 2015)

Well, that was very enjoyable. It managed not to have that over-produced feel of a lot of big blockbusters. The action was very well directed, but not too slick, and it felt quite quirky and individual. Not many films would have their hero spend a third of his screen time with his face padlocked to a garden fork. The car chases were excellent and inventive, the setting and look were great, and the story not bad either. Max was a bit thin as a character, but then he is: he’s basically the Man with No Name in a car. It’s also a rather beautiful film, in a grotesque way. The scene with the people on stilts in the marsh is one of the most memorable images for me and nothing even exploded then.

I feel slightly disappointed that none of the cars was recognisable except the Interceptor (which might actually be a Ford Falcon, but anyhow). But for me that’s pushed aside by the sheer ingenuity of the machines. Fury Road is one of those films that makes no real sense outside its own world, but I don’t think that matters. After all, nobody complains when dragons breathe fire, so I don’t see why I should complain about some bloke on a truck made of amplifiers shooting flames from his guitar. Actually, that was cool.

Some of the comments I’d seen about this film on Facebook and in reviews made me wonder if it was going to get a bit preachy. However, anyone worried about a film about large objects hitting one another at speed being watered down by long speeches about feminist theory can rest easy. Fury Road is feminist in the same way as Aliens. This doesn’t so much pass the Brechdel test as drive straight through it in a bulldozer covered in spikes. Good. I would give the film a very solid 8/10.


----------



## The Bluestocking (May 20, 2015)

Toby Frost said:


> Fury Road is feminist in the same way as Aliens. This doesn’t so much pass the Brechdel test as drive straight through it in a bulldozer covered in spikes.



Best. Description. Ever.


----------



## Toby Frost (May 20, 2015)

Why thank you. It was either that or a comment that the action took place at high levels of Decibechdels.


----------



## Juliana (May 20, 2015)

Toby Frost said:


> This doesn’t so much pass the Brechdel test as drive straight through it in a bulldozer covered in spikes.





The Bluestocking said:


> Best. Description. Ever.



Agreed! Wow, loving all the reviews here. Hoping to watch it this weekend.


----------



## Lenny (May 20, 2015)

Great fun, this! I don't think I've ever experienced such a quiet cinema - you usually have rustling, whispering, random phones lighting up, all around you, but I didn't notice any of that tonight. When the credits rolled, you could have heard a pin drop.


----------



## clovis-man (May 21, 2015)

Saw it this past weekend. I expected a remake for some reason. Perhaps because of the title. But it turned out to be a pretty good follow-up to the first three. Didn't need much dialogue. A major criticism is that the script lines were meager. But it seemed just right to me. Great action. Well filmed. As I told my younger son (who loved it), "It was much better than I expected".


----------



## BAYLOR (May 23, 2015)

Saw it today , what a great film.


----------



## clovis-man (May 23, 2015)

Has anyone watched *The Unbreakable Kimmy Schmidt* on Netflix? If so, you'll get a kick out of this Furiosa mashup:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TSuat6MSwT4


----------



## Michael Coorlim (May 31, 2015)

This was one of the first movies I've seen in quite a while that I did not feel was not worthy of its hype. It was as good as people were making it out to be.

Here's some behind the scenes footage from the making-of.


----------



## willwallace (May 31, 2015)

Hmm, I guess I'm alone in not loving this movie. Went with my son, who really liked it, but for some reason I never got interested in the characters or the story. 

I like a good action movie, and the first Mad Max film was excellent. This movie,  however, was one long car chase with no real plot, characters who acted in random fashion, and the world the filmmaker built was, to me, unbelievable. 

The special effects were good, probably the only thing I could recommend about this film.


----------



## ZombieWife (Jun 1, 2015)

I'm wondering what the other Mad Max movies were then if not one big car chase w/o any real plot?


----------



## clovis-man (Jun 1, 2015)

ZombieWife said:


> I'm wondering what the other Mad Max movies were then if not one big car chase w/o any real plot?



I guess you could say that about *Stagecoach* too, then: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0031971/


----------



## REBerg (Sep 13, 2015)

Catching up on my movie backlog during this lull between television seasons.

This film is all they were saying it is. The feminist element is right in there, slugging it out with the testosterone-fueled, totally insane vehicular mayhem.

Not that I feel a need to put a masculine frame around a couple of strong female figures, but I would give two-handed Ripley a zero chance of winning any kind of match with a one-handed Furiosa. The woman was unstoppable.


Toby Frost said:


> I don’t see why I should complain about some bloke on a truck made of amplifiers shooting flames from his guitar. Actually, that was cool.



I must have been following the almost continuous chase scenes with a touch of boredom, because my eye was always drawn to this guy whenever he appeared. He was a fascinating spectacle, combining all the over-the-top enthusiasm of a NFL cheerleading mascot with the pyrotechnic mania of a Super Bowl halftime show. I was sorry to see him go, but at least his incendiary axe survived for a bit longer.


----------



## Vaz (Sep 13, 2015)

Although I didn't really like the movie (Cant pin down why mind). Theron was excellent, totally up there with my favourite character Ellen Ripley, The Furiosa is a fantastic character.

And yes that guy with the flame spitting guitar was a badass... Am I right in saying he also had a hammock on his truck!


----------



## REBerg (Nov 3, 2015)

_The Art of Mad Max Fury Road_

http://dyn4.media.titanbooks.com/products/8379/Untitled 1_1.jpg

The flame-throwing guitar player has a name and a backstory, as do the runaway wives.


----------



## Toby Frost (Nov 3, 2015)

After watching the film three times at the cinema (I then ran out of friends to take with me and was beginning to feel a bit sad) I felt that I wasn't spending enough time looking at converted battle-cars, so I bought a copy. It's a pretty good read if you're interested in concept art and that sort of thing.


----------



## Edward M. Grant (Nov 6, 2015)

ZombieWife said:


> I'm wondering what the other Mad Max movies were then if not one big car chase w/o any real plot?



It's years since I've seen Mad Max 3, so I can't comment on that one, but that doesn't describe either 1 or 2. Mad Max 2 has a fairly long chase scene near the end, but that's after quite a bit of setup in the middle.

We watched this one at the weekend, and it was OK until we got nearly to the end and then put up the display thingy on the DVD to see how much was left... and discovered we were really only half-way through. When I first saw the trailer, I thought it looked pretty good, but I'd expected something more than pretty much non-stop chasing and crashing. Ultimately, it became about as exciting as the three-hour-long fight on top of the truck in the Matrix movies, because I didn't really know enough about the characters to care what happened.


----------



## Toby Frost (Nov 6, 2015)

The first is like a low-budget cop drama, if I remember rightly, and the second is quite like a western, with bandits, a small town, and Max as a mysterious stranger. And I can't remember the third film either! Something about a train, and some kids (never a great sign, if you ask me) and a fat bald guy with a mohican, perhaps?


----------



## Brian G Turner (Nov 25, 2015)

Just to ask, is the 15 rating for this film due to violence, nudity, or swearing?


----------



## Toby Frost (Nov 25, 2015)

Violence, of which there is a lot. Perhaps the general atmosphere of nastiness and threat contributes. There's no sex and far less swearing than you would do in the circumstances.


----------



## Judderman (Nov 25, 2015)

Boaz said:


> FR is what _Beyond Thunderdome_ should have been.


I'm a bit late to the thread. I agree with most of Boaz's comments but not so much this one. I think Beyond The Thunderdome was a better film. Plus it had a significantly different story anyway.

I am definitely a Mad Max movie fan. I didn't like the Fury Road first chase sequence too much. Having Max strapped to the front of a car and all the chaos just went a bit too overboard so it wasn't really exciting for me. But after that I thought the movie improved a lot and was really entertaining. The long chase was great.

I slightly draw question over whether it was really a feminist movie, partly due to the scene with scantily clad models dancing around getting wet. Not saying I didn't like it. It was kind of done in a funny way but still..


----------



## Vertigo (Nov 26, 2015)

Have to say I thought the film was visually impressive (as are pretty much all the Mad Max films), but it had about as much story as a Ladybird book...a very small Ladybird book.


----------



## Idoru (Dec 7, 2015)

Vertigo said:


> Have to say I thought the film was visually impressive (as are pretty much all the Mad Max films), but it had about as much story as a Ladybird book...a very small Ladybird book.


THIS! As they say on the Twitter


----------



## Frost Giant (Dec 16, 2015)

I flipped past Thunderdome last night and it reminded me just how disappointed I was in the new Mad Max. I was surprised that I didn't really enjoy the new film, because I like Charlize Theron and Tom Hardy. It seemed lame to extend just the chase scene from the second film to full movie length. Adding idiotic characters like the guitar playing buffoon that (with his flame-throwing guitar) wasted gasoline in a world where gasoline is scarce made matters worse in my opinion. My brother really liked the film, but then Road Warrior is his favorite of the original 3 while Thunderdome is the one I tend to prefer. I think I read that they're supposed to do at least 2 more, maybe I'll like those better. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Juliana (Jan 13, 2016)

Rewatching this as it's on TV right now, and was just thinking that although Max and Furiosa are the main characters, they basically have zero character development – they are who they are, and begin and end the film pretty much the same (which is fine, it's what the plot demands). 

The one who gets the interesting character arc is Nicholas Hoult's Nux. He actually has the 'hero arc' in a way; he's searching for empty glory, meets the girl, falls in love, rises above his previous self, then sacrifices himself for true glory. There's a lovely personal arc there, and he – not the wives – provides the emotional side to the story.


----------



## ratsy (Jan 13, 2016)

I just watched this for the first time on the weekend and that was my biggest complaint, Juliana. The MCs had no real...anything. Nothing was really explained either...who was Max? Really, they drove in the desert, turned around and drove back. 

But it did look cool, had some crazy action and was kind of fun to watch. 

But I do like more meat to my movies than just action and effects. 

It's funny because my wife and I both thought that the Warm Bodies guy was the best character.


----------



## Alex The G and T (Jan 13, 2016)

I finally saw this last night.  I'm a huge Mad Max Fan.  _Mad Max_, and _The Road Warrior_ are delightfully gritty post apocalytpto indie madness with a good enough story.

_Beyond Thunderdome_ was fun; but a little too much candy from the mainstream studio.  Tina Turner was pretty cute; trying to be evil.  And who doesn't love a good Train Chase?

In Fury Road Max (who isn't Max, he's some other whosit) spends the first third of the movie as a Hood Ornament; which pretty much precludes him from Doing Anything.  Not that we're sure just what it is that he's Supposed to be Doing.  I'm not sure why a distant colony of single mothers actually need a shipment of Mother's Milk from the Dairy of Obesity.  Single mothers do their own lactating; in my experience.

When Max regained his freedom from Hood-Ornament-Hood; he continued to nothing, on a continuing and ongoing basis until SomeOne Female did something, on Max' behalf, that had no apparent significance to anyone, or anything relevant. Yeah, some weirdos were slaughtered; but we're never sure why.  They were ugly.  What more reason did we, the viewers need?


----------



## Idoru (Jan 13, 2016)

Max could pretty much be removed from the entire film without it making much difference.


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 21, 2016)

The best of the films and a fantastic piece of Post apocalyptic Dystopian Science fiction with some great action sequences.


----------

